# Hi, reading a while, decided it's time to post



## dpoohclock (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm a happily married man in my 40's who has been reading the forums for a while and finally decided it's time to contribute. 

In my second marriage, overall I've been married almost my entire adult life and have gone through a decent amount of trials and tribulations (like many others). I have several teen children. I've also read a fair amount of books, really like the 5 love languages , his needs her needs..


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello, welcome on board.


----------

